

Amazon announces $140 wi-fi only kindle - saturdayplace
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/07/amazon-new-kindle/

======
saturdayplace
My dad recently bought a Nook (pre price drop) and one of the reasons he went
for it over the Kindle was the wi-fi only version; he didn't need or want 3G.
At $150, these things are going to start popping up _everywhere_.

~~~
byoung2
_he didn't need or want 3G_

There are also people like me who are already carrying around the HTC Evo with
a built-in wi-fi hotspot. I might grab a wi-fi only Kindle at this price.

~~~
saturdayplace
Exactly. People are beginning to carry their wi-fi around with them, and those
who don't can easily find a nearby open hotspot. At $150, my miserly instincts
start breaking down in favor of the convenience of 'a book of books' (what Mom
calls Dad's Nook).

